# From today, feel free to download another 25 million songs - legally



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Full artilce here:From today, feel free to download another 25 million songs - legally - Times Online


> From The Times
> January 28, 2008
> From today, feel free to download another 25 million songs - legally
> Adam Sherwin, Media Correspondent, in Cannes
> ...


Windows beta:http://www.qtrax.com/download.php Mac beta March 18


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Have you tried it yet? I can't help but be suspicious. (Paranoia strikes deep).


----------



## ElmoreT (Jan 4, 2008)

Seems like a legitimate effort, although it seems that all the i's aren't quite dotted yet...

LINK TO ARTICLE



> Free music service hits snag
> 
> * Story Highlights
> * Qtrax says it will offer 25 million songs with music labels' blessing
> ...


More....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/01/sonybmg-we-dont-have-a-qtrax-deal-either.html


> Not a huge surprise at this point, but Sony-BMG doesn't have a deal with free music service QTrax, says a person familiar with the situation, who says the two companies are in discussions.


More....


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

He something on it from foxnews.com. It seems its not all its cracked up to be.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,325991,00.html:nono2:


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

EXTACAMO said:


> He something on it from foxnews.com. It seems its not all its cracked up to be.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933...,2933,325991,00.html
> Sorry this is the link.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice, so it looks like we won't get free music after all since most of the studies are backing away from this.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is another article:

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23121891-5001028,00.html?from=public_rss


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like Qtrax jumped the gun on the anouncement.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

What sounds too good to be true usually is. 

I don't mind buying songs I want, however I'll never buy another iTunes song now that Amazon and other offer songs with no DRM. If what Qtrax offers comes with adds and DRM, I'm not insterested as the cost isn't really "free".


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I will stick with downloading Torrents and Limewire on occassion.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

I went to the site and downloaded the software, and it isn't much without the capability to download songs. All it can do it be a playlist and a web browser. I'm uninstalling it.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Vaporware!


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

anymore latest news on this?


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

There is no new news on this software, looks like they still haven't signed anyone, and the software is just basically a web browser and a music player. Hopefully they can come through.


----------

